# Oatmeal Honey Soap, What kind of Oatmeal should I use?



## NameThatCandy (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi there,

I want to make some oatmeal honey soap, what kind of oatmeal should I use?  Can I use the one "Quick Oatmeal" from grecory stores??

And how much honey do I need for 32oz batch?  Should I add the oatmeal and honey at trace?  or Add honey to the lye water first?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

OOoooh Oooooh ME ME please Let Me answer this one !!!!!


----------



## PhillipJ (Jan 20, 2008)

Don't use the quick oats.

  Ha Ha, beat Ya to it Kris.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

NameThatCandy said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I want to make some oatmeal honey soap, what kind of oatmeal should I use?  Can I use the one "Quick Oatmeal" from grecory stores??
> 
> ...




Never use quick cooking or instant oatmeal for your soaps,

ONLY use *"Old Fashioned"* oatmeal.


At the oatmeal and honey at trace.  But i think you should be ok adding the honey to your lye cause many add sugar to their lye to add more bubbles.

but I generally add an ounce of COLLOIDAL oatmeal to my soaps at trace when I use it.

to make colloidal oatmeal simply take a handfull of oatmeal and put it into your blender.  And blend until it's a fine powder.    Colloidal oatmeal is just super awesome for the skin......


----------



## PhillipJ (Jan 20, 2008)

I've found that my blender wasn't chopping the oats fine enough and ended up using oat flour.  It's cheap too.

 You can decide how fine you want your oats.  Some use un-ground oatmeal.

  I found that the bar is kinda scrubby when it is 1st used, but softens up real nice after it gets wet, and makes a great bar of soap.

  The flour ain't scrubby at all tho.  Just a real smooth feel.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

might be time for a new blender then Phillip.....

but yes some use whole oats, and while it looks pretty, i think the colloidal oatmeal is sure nice to use as a scrubby. 

and it's easy to make as well, (and cheap to make as well)


I'm gonna make a local soap to sell for the farmers in the fall around here at a local consignment craft store.  One that is high in colloidal oatmeal, because that helps with the barley dust itch.

I made some up for my hubby and parents this fall and they loved it because it took the itch away.


----------



## Lane (Jan 20, 2008)

faithy said:
			
		

> But i think you should be ok adding the honey to your lye cause many add sugar to their lye to add more bubbles.


Has anyone tried this? I have tried to add my honey at trace and it never mixes in well....Never thought about adding it to the lye water...


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

I would think it would be ok, because the heat would help dissolve it.   And honey is a natural sugar.......    But I haven't tried it personally.


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Jan 20, 2008)

*Honey*

I'm going to stick blend my raw honey into my warm oils (along with my goatsmilk powder), before adding my lye water. I'll add my oatmeal at trace.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 20, 2008)

I use a coffee grinder.  I fill it and hold the button and shake it up until it is as fine as powder!  It is that fine, too.  I use it in 90 percent of my batches!

Yup, I use the old fashioned rolled oats...no quick cook oats.  Sometimes I soap the finely chopped oats and add the oat milk to the batch too.

Paul :wink:


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 20, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> faithy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you add sugar or honey to your lye or lye solution, it will burn on you and turn orange.  I add my sugar syrup to the oils and SB the mixture.  I then add the lye solution stick blending as I slowly add the required amount of 50% solution, then add my goat milk after the lye solution has been blended.  I add honey in the same manner.  I like to make up a simple sugar syrup since it blends into the oils better. :wink: 

Paul


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Jan 20, 2008)

*How MUCH?*



			
				Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Yup,* I use the old fashioned rolled oats*...no quick cook oats.  Sometimes I soap the finely chopped oats and add the oat milk to the batch too.
> 
> Paul :wink:



Paul,
How much oats, for 32 ounces of oils? 1/4 cup?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 20, 2008)

NEA< I use only about a rounded tablespoon in 32 ounces of oils!  It really makes it nice, but I also use aloe vera juice and silk besides the oat powder!

Paul....

PS...I have a cute little dual log mini TOG mold I've developed.  It is a double cutie! :wink:


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Jan 20, 2008)

*Oats*



			
				Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> NEA< I use only about a rounded tablespoon in 32 ounces of oils!  It really makes it nice, but I also use aloe vera juice and silk besides the oat powder!
> 
> Paul....
> 
> *PS...I have a cute little dual log mini TOG mold I've developed.  It is a double cutie! *:wink:



WEEEE!!!! When will you be releasing the new molds, with the built-in liners? What's the cost gonna be like?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Oats*



			
				NEASoapWorks said:
			
		

> Soapmaker Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least a week away, maybe two.  I'll post a few pics tomorrow in the "buy, sell, trade" area of this new Dual Mini Smelli 2-1 pound tester mold.  I'll show a new white TOG Permaliner(r/tm) Wood/HDPE Mold too.

Paul


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone.

I am going to buy some "old fashioned" oatmeal.  And what is "COLLOIDAL oatmeal"?

Last question, how much honey do I need for 32 oz batch?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 20, 2008)

NameThatCandy said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone.
> 
> I am going to buy some "old fashioned" oatmeal.  And what is "COLLOIDAL oatmeal"?
> 
> Last question, how much honey do I need for 32 oz batch?



As quoted from http://www.colloidaloatmeal.com/

Colloidal oatmeal is simply oats ground into an extremely fine powder. When added to bathwater, it creates a milky dispersion that prevents the oatmeal from settling rapidly. So the oatmeal stays in the water and doesn't just sink to the bottom of the bath. When you get into the tub, the colloidal oatmeal feels silky, as it coats, moisturizes, softens, and protects your skin.

Paul


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 20, 2008)

Paul,

Thanks for the website.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Kind of late - but I use baby oatmeal. It's the perfect consistency if you want to use the oatmeal more for it's soothing qualities instead of scrubby.

I warm 1 T of honey in 1 T of water in the microwave and it mixes well.


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 21, 2008)

Marr said:
			
		

> Kind of late - but I use baby oatmeal. It's the perfect consistency if you want to use the oatmeal more for it's soothing qualities instead of scrubby.
> 
> I warm 1 T of honey in 1 T of water in the microwave and it mixes well.



Baby Oatmeal?  It is the baby food in jar??  

and do you add your honey water at trace?  Do you discount the lye water since you use 1 T of water?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi!

No - the oatmeal is dry. It comes in a box and you find it with all the other baby food. I like the organic stuff from Gerber. If I want a scrubby bar - I do use the regular oatmeal ground up in a coffee grinder.

I add both the oatmeal and honey at thin trace. Never had a problem with the honey mixing in if I heat it first.


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks Marr, I am going to get some today.


----------



## magdiel1975 (Dec 18, 2015)

I keep reading about NOT using quick oats in soap making. Well, I have been using Quick Oats from I Love Oats brand and I have never had any issues with it at all, no clumps or anything like that and the soaps come out great.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 18, 2015)

magdiel1975 said:


> I keep reading about NOT using quick oats in soap making. Well, I have been using Quick Oats from I Love Oats brand and I have never had any issues with it at all, no clumps or anything like that and the soaps come out great.




This post is from 2008. Please try not to pull up really old posts. Most of these people aren't even here anymore.  

Thank you!


----------

